# issues with posting pictures



## lovelygirl (Apr 15, 2012)

I always have a hard time posting pictures on here. 
When I click on the "image" button here and after inserting the URL between brackets, the post becomes blank. No image.

If I upload an image, there's a limited memory and I have to delete previously posted images.

If I go to an image-host site, I still have problems as the picture won't be posted as a thumbnail, but as a link.
:|

How do I solve this?


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Try using an image processing site or software to reduce the size of the image?


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

lovelygirl said:


> I always have a hard time posting pictures on here.
> When I click on the "image" button here and after inserting the URL between brackets, the post becomes blank. No image.
> 
> If I upload an image, there's a limited memory and I have to delete previously posted images.
> ...


I find it’s easier to attach a photo from my phone than with a laptop or iPad.


----------



## lovelygirl (Apr 15, 2012)

MattMatt said:


> Try using an image processing site or software to reduce the size of the image?


it's too much work to upload the picture, then resize it, then upload it from the upload button on the forum. :frown2:


----------



## lovelygirl (Apr 15, 2012)

Andy1001 said:


> I find it’s easier to attach a photo from my phone than with a laptop or iPad.


You use taptalk or simply log in from chrome/safari in the forum?


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

lovelygirl said:


> Andy1001 said:
> 
> 
> > I find it’s easier to attach a photo from my phone than with a laptop or iPad.
> ...


I just log in and click the add attachments symbol


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

Just uploading from my phone works well.

If need to create a smaller file one easy way is to text it to yourself then save that image, then upload it. The image size will be much smaller then.


----------



## CharlieParker (Aug 15, 2012)

lovelygirl said:


> I always have a hard time posting pictures on here.
> When I click on the "image" button here and after inserting the URL between brackets, the post becomes blank. No image.


IMG brackets? Like 


```
[IMG]http://pic.com/mypic.jpg[/IMG]
```



lovelygirl said:


> If I go to an image-host site, I still have problems as the picture won't be posted as a thumbnail, but as a link.
> :|


What image host are you using?


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

lovelygirl said:


> it's too much work to upload the picture, then resize it, then upload it from the upload button on the forum. :frown2:


With Befunky it takes me a couple of minutes. It really really is that fast.


----------



## lovelygirl (Apr 15, 2012)

CharlieParker said:


> IMG brackets? Like
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


Yeah. I try to use the HTML code but I get a blank post. No image shows up. 
Even when I upload the image in an image-host website, when I paste the link in brackets, I get no results. Blank post. :|


----------



## Administrator (May 8, 2013)

The site you're linking to isn't using HTTPS. Images hosted on sites not using HTTPS will not show on sites using HTTPS as Chrome, Firefox, Safari etc will block them as it sees them as a security risk. Try using a site like Imgur for hosting your images. Imgur uses HTTPS so images hosted there will show fine. 

Ed


----------



## lovelygirl (Apr 15, 2012)

Yungster said:


> The site you're linking to isn't using HTTPS. Images hosted on sites not using HTTPS will not show on sites using HTTPS as Chrome, Firefox, Safari etc will block them as it sees them as a security risk. Try using a site like Imgur for hosting your images. Imgur uses HTTPS so images hosted there will show fine.
> 
> 
> 
> Ed


Do I have to create an account there first?

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Could you post the link to the picture so I can test it and see what's going on?


----------



## lovelygirl (Apr 15, 2012)

for example, the image with the address below. 

https://ibb.co/X41NP68

I had to upload it to an image hoster and when I put the link in bracket







I get blank post, just like in the PrintScreen thumbnail. That is a preview of how it'd look like if I had to post that picture.


Meanwhile, for this PS I used the upload icon but I know there's a limit so I won't be able to use that icon anymore or I'll have to delete previous pictures.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

https://ibb.co/X41NP68


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

lovelygirl said:


> for example, the image with the address below.
> 
> https://ibb.co/X41NP68
> 
> ...


https://ibb.co/X41NP68 <- this is not an image, it's a webpage.

Here is an example of the difference...

Here's a webpage that is not an image, but that has images on it... 

https://newscenter.nmsu.edu/Article...-sandoval-counties-to-host-seed-saving-school

Now if you click on the image of the two women (hands only) harvesting seeds, a web page will open that is an image.... 

Here's the link to the IMAGE itself... note that it ends in ".jpg". That's an image. Images can also end in ".png" and other image file extensions.

https://newscenter.nmsu.edu/Photos/get/11659/full/Sandia_Seed_Steward_seeds.jpg

Here the image with the tags with the above jpg link.

[IMG]https://newscenter.nmsu.edu/Photos/get/11659/full/Sandia_Seed_Steward_seeds.jpg


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Now look at the web page you posted again... https://ibb.co/X41NP68

It has an image on the page. And you cannot "open" the image like you can on the one of the seeds above. The only way to post the image of that guy is to down load the image.


----------

